# How to Breed a White Angus



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews...I hope the liberal media does not get ahold of this....cattle growers will be accused of being racist. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how-to-breed-a-white-angus-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It's odd someone is wanting to develop white angus for heat tolerance while other breeds such as Charolais,Hereford,Simmental,Beefmaster,etc have developed registered black colors for extra price per lb.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it is odd at all....HERE, black cattle stay shaded up during the high sun part of the day in the summer.....cloudy days, in the summer, they are out grazing.....more grazing, more gain. Lighter color, less heat absorption.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Its not all about the hair color its also about the skin color. Polar bears are white and live in the artic. But their skin is black. I also just read that with welsh black cattle their thick hair provides warmth in winter and shades them in summer. But than you dont want to go too light colored or the cattle can sun burn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Its not all about the hair color its also about the skin color. But than you dont want to go too light colored or the cattle can sun burn.


Yes, that is right and that is what the article said.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well they are smart enough to use another gene to make the hide black, so they claim they won't sunburn. You do know that white haired cattle are less fertile also, and actually in the shorthorn breed the white,females are noted for not breeding All I can say is good luck to them, It will be interesting to see what the American Angus Ass. thinks about it


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I have a bunch of white cows that get docked at auction because of the American Angus Ass . I call them Charolais . Very good breed !!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> All I can say is good luck to them, It will be interesting to see what the American Angus Ass. thinks about it


It will be interesting to see if these "white Angus" sell for anything close to the $$$$$ per lb that black Angus sell for. I'll bet that extra lbs of gain of White Angus will bring several $$$$$ per lb LESS when sold at market time.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

with only 40 embryos it is going to take along time before we know much I don't think I will be around long enough to see herd's of " The Great White Hope " Also when Al Sharpton hears about this and get's the NAACP involved that will slow progress up LOL


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I cannot say want breed is best but I will say the Black Angus breed has had the best promotion of any breed.Could be better than all the others put together.My country is on the dry side and lots of acres per cow so moderate frame size has been a plus.Herefords where dominant around here at least in numbers long before Angus and that is what I was raised with but almost all gone because of this Angus beef promotion.Watched several large weaner calf auctions last year only one draft of calves was straight Hereford.So the hamburger chains are going to have to give up there premium Black Angus burgers if this white Angus takes off.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

the Angus breed has done a whale of a job promoting their beef , I think they used the same marketing agency as JD ... When you cut their heads off and skin their hides they all have red meat when their hanging on the rail


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

robert23239 said:


> I have a bunch of white cows that get docked at auction because of the American Angus Ass . I call them Charolais . Very good breed !!


Many guys here are putting a horned hereford bull on the Charolais cows and getting a buckskin baldy. Those will bring as much or more than an Angus here.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tim I have seen that in the south to. Shows the difference in regions and that no one breed is a answer for all regions. Mel


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wouldn't a white Angus be similar enough to Murray Grey to consider it already done.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

prairie said:


> Wouldn't a white Angus be similar enough to Murray Grey to consider it already done.


How about White Parks too? Or do they have pink skin instead of black skin?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

MDill said:


> How about White Parks too? Or do they have pink skin instead of black skin?


I think Parks are black hided Dill.... Maybe what somebody should do is fertilize 1 of these embryos with that high dollar red meat bull from the other thread on here. and then cross that calf with a blue roan . then you would have a calf that was RED , WHITE, & BLUE... then you can market it has USA approved :lol:


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tiger striped brahma/cross sell well, very pretty!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

azmike said:


> Tiger striped brahma/cross sell well, very pretty!


Now we have a smart man on here!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Tiger striped brahma/cross sell well, very pretty!


Not real fond of Tiger striped Brahman....I had one terrrorize me in Coconino Co. AZ while archery Pronghorn hunting about 12 years ago....I was able to hide(nervously) and he finally moved on. This was a pure range bull on a 14,000 acre ranch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Vol said:


> Not real fond of Tiger striped Brahman....I had one terrrorize me in Coconino Co. AZ while archery Pronghorn hunting about 12 years ago....I was able to hide(nervously) and he finally moved on. This was a pure range bull on a 14,000 acre ranch.
> 
> Regards, Mike


C'mon Mike, he just wanted to be petted!


----------

